# Silver Arowana



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Recent shot of one of my current silver aros. Perfect proportions and no defects common to silvers such as "drop-eye" and "protruding lower jaw". 17-18 inches TL.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

very nice silver!!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

nice, i want one soo bad, but i dont wanna sacrafice my big tank for one fish









good luck with your arrow


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

great looking fish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

beautiful thing man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Perfect arrow


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Man I wish i still had mine. Sweet arro dude.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i wish i had a nice cam like that to take pix of mine.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm usually not too big of a fan of silvers but that one makes me think twice. VERY nice S. Arowana. You can tell you take great care of him.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

it's a nice one,
i always wanted an arowana.
but they told me my i didn't had enough tank space


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice Ed. looks perfect, same as your damn Tigrinus.. lol...

My SIlver in the pond has no drop eye aswell.. amazing IMO..

nice shot.


----------

